
Launching Google +1 Recommendations Across the Web - cleverjake
http://googleplusplatform.blogspot.com/2012/06/launching-google-1-recommendations.html
======
jshen
Does anyone know how I can +1 a page that doesn't have a +1 button on it?

I want to do this for 'search plus your world', and I'm shocked it's not
immediately apparent.

~~~
CraigRood
There are browser extensions from Google that do this. I'm always pleasantly
surprised when I come across a page without a button, but has a number of +1's

~~~
tonfa
Could also be +1 from search results I think.

------
toemetoch
_when users hover over a +1 button, they will see recommendations for other
great content on your site._

Which was not why I became an early adopter of the +1 button and put it on
sites I own. I included it because I wanted to optimize my sites for "social
search". I hate mousehover popups and I'm not going to hand over screen real
estate to google on my sites. Another js include bites the dust.

edit to clarify. I own sites that deal with a niche subject. It's not tech or
science related. The first google service I threw out were ads. Sites with a
niche subject get very poor quality ads, some even slightly insulting to the
kind of folk I want to reach. I also invested quite some time to interconnect
pages across the site for relevance. I don't want people to think that page x
is the next place to go to because of some google signals.

~~~
backspace
I don't understand your logic here. If your site deals with a niche subject,
wouldn't you want Google to recommend more in-site links to your visitors
(especially ones you care enough to +1 your content)?

Basically, Google is enabling you to keep your readers on your site by giving
you recommended links to your site for free.

~~~
toemetoch
The structure to link relevant content is already there. Same with the site's
search engine. I work with namespaces, titles and content and local search
does the job.

The issue at hand (and to answer your question) is that this mouseover menu
doesn't add value. It moves attention to popular content - not must read
content. Google claims to know what the next page should be, I claim to
already have that functionality. And it doesn't involve likes, votes, +1s,
keywords, tags or ranks - it's about original and relevant content.

~~~
backspace
Sure, I understand you now. You're taking the content-centric approach vs. the
social-centric approach. Which I guess should have been your question all
along if you were adding the +1 button in the first place?

In your specific case, it sounds like you want users to look at content that
_you_ pick as relevant. In most cases that Google is targeting, they want to
give authors the ability to have their readers pick what to read based on
social signals and past reading/+1 behavior.

~~~
toemetoch
Esoteric keywords in google work brilliant for my sites. Then came social and
I added the +1 button because of the nature of circles in g+. Birds of a
feather flock together, so +1 would bump results for my sites for people in
someone's circle and my reach would expand a notch. So I'm disabling the
button in anticipation of a js option to disable the mousehover menu.

------
k3n
I keep hoping that one day I'll wake up and all of this (G+) will have been a
dream.

